# Candida?



## Maria Slan

Hello there, I'm back! Sorry !

When I decided to left the forum, I just take a look at the topic get cured by pure oil of oregano. It obsessed me

And I did some searches around Candida. Found some of these information:

"~ Candida can build immunity to an antifungal treatment after 21 days (on another page Biamonte cites 7 days). Candida is like a chameleon and can change itself easily from a fungus to a yeast. It is highly resistent to attack and can easily mutate against an herb or antifungal if it's taken 21 days or longer."

-> This is the reasons why oil of oregano won't work with somes take it for a long time, (and two of my medicines I used also inactived after 1 month. Both of them have antifungus properties in their compositions. the first one was act right on liver - which is the first place candida immigrant and multiply in the body)

ACV also an treatment for candida - however, vinegar is a fermented food and is not recommence.

Thus, people who has these signs, please aware of Candida:


Stringy yeast in your feces (stools)
Craving for sugar and carbohydrate
Heat burning sensation around anus (I been through this when Candida reached my liver). You can try a medicine with Biphenyl-dimethyl-dicarboxylate in chemical compositions and see it act.
If you limit the sugar/cac in your diet, symptoms reduced. meanwhile, you increased it (ex with potato chips), they increased immediately.
Have tried a lot of antibiotics before, and the more antibiotics you take the worse the problems
The symptoms get worse when you stress
You started to have sleep problems
In the morning, try the second test http://www.nationalcandidacenter.com/candida-self-exams/.

I am having oil of oregano for 2 days. The symptoms reduced quickly. But have to change the antifungus for avoiding Candida building immunity with it.

This link shows how to treat Candida rightly:

http://systemiccandida.blogspot.com/2012/04/biamonte-ctr-treating-candida-part-ii.html

This link shows antifungus to turn around:

http://systemiccandida.blogspot.kr/2012/05/anti-fungals.html

This link shows Candida diet:

http://systemiccandida.blogspot.com/2012/04/strict-candida-diet.html

This link shows what should avoid:

http://systemiccandida.blogspot.com/2012/04/biamonte-ctr-treating-candida-part-i.html

Good luck


----------



## Maria Slan

Not yet, pengu. Take time for removing the Candida. Today, I suffered from first die-off reaction. I will keep this 4 days with coconut oil and another 4 days with Goldenseal. Ultimately, I will check if the spit test slow down a liitle bit and pH in urine around 6 or 7. And come to Silymarin to help my liver back to normal state. of course i can start with it at the beginning, all the system will disappear. However, it will back if the candida still there.


----------



## Intothewild

Dont try and gage whether or not you have Candida based on that idiotic spit test. It doesn't work, has been de-bunked by lots of medical professionals. Do some research, it was a company in the 90's selling Candida products that "invented" it. Blood tests and stool cultures are what you need to get tested first and foremost.


----------



## Maria Slan

Ok, Intothewild. I've known the information about spit test. However in my country there is no test for Candida in the blood or stool test. No one in Vietnam knows about Candida. I remembered my blood compositions high in IgA IgG and IgM, i saw stringy stool with yeast in it for many times, and I had die-off reaction yesterday. In conjunction with the bad liver (place Candida usually immigrant first) and the way I got it after using antibiotics, stress. It seems obvious in my opinion.


----------



## Intothewild

Yeah im not disputing you might have it. Just dont be basing that judgement on a nonsense test like the spit test, its not just unreliable...its utterly useless.


----------



## Maria Slan

ok, I won't base on that spit test anymore







.

Today, the second time with die-off reaction. horrible reaction, but after that I feel better.


----------



## Maria Slan

Today, I drank half of glass of coconut oil. But the die-off reaction didn't come.









I donot feel leaky gas. However, I am at my comfortable home. Thus, not sure. wait.


----------



## desprate

Hi Maria Slan..

what were ur symptoms?and what diet plan,supplements u recommend?and i heard oil of oregano is dangerous..how u take it?plzzzz need help cause i have a flight after a week for 14 n 1/2 hr..need a honest advise thax,,

GOD bless us.


----------



## Maria Slan

Hi desprate,

I always feel hot when I sit and people can smell the foul smell even from far. The worst time I also have these symptoms: light fever, tired, malnutrition, lose weigh, flatulence; black, foul stool with yeast; sometimes it feel like my anus is burning. I had these after using a lot of antibiotics.

You can test if you have the same problem as me for many ways, however, the simplest way is:

1. get yourself half of glass of coconut oil and drink it (when you did not eat anything)

2. Lie on a bed and wait for ~ 30 mins

3. if you get these symptoms: light fever, headache, bellyache, increasing heart beat, nausea, burping, somes get diarrhea also..

then you have Candida.

Actually, I didn't drink a large amount oil of oregano. I did maximum 4 drops in 1oz of olive oil and 3 glasses of water. only some burping, a little relax, not much.

I did drink a lot of coconut oil. and get horrible die-off reaction for 2 days. everything seems better now.

You must do it in conjunction with this diet http://systemiccandida.blogspot.com/2012/04/strict-candida-diet.html

and you must turn the medicines around every 4 days http://systemiccandida.blogspot.kr/2012/05/anti-fungals.html

At last, if you are burning and don't have time. use this instead:

biphenyl dimethyl dicarboxylate (fortec) or Glycyrrhizin (SNMC) (Glycyrrhiza glabra- can be found in eastern medical store) or Silymarin (Legalon)

These will ease down your symptoms for weeks, but be careful. it will back soon!

Hope you have good flight, I also have one two months later.


----------



## Maria Slan

Hi all, I have read some interesting links about candida. they gave me ideas:

1. You don't want to kill all candida. you want to back to balance - no more over grow.

2. when you fight candida, 3 important things is: sugar, estrogen level (include some foods and stress level), and your health (include immune system and good bac)

Thus, Somes on their diet for Candida. Don't be so strict on your diet. If you tired, then try some healthy meat, fish, and substitute sugar with stevia. But remember to stay away from carbohydrate and sugar (you can use black or brown rice, millet... instead)

The smell we all have. Someone please ask if they are smell like rotten eggs or not (cause I cannot smell myself). Anyway, all the materials seems meet at this point: Candida immigrant to your liver first and took away its ability to detox the H2S - which smell.

This is reasonable for some cases, the more you kill Candida, the more smell you have (Candida die and release their toxins and make the liver worse)

I will confirm these points later after test on myself. Bye bye







!


----------



## Kathleen M.

H2S (Hydrogen sulfide) as well as some other sulfur containing gases are the rotten egg smell. Not Hydrogen Peroxide H2O2.

Sometimes a meat heavy diet will give the bacteria (the normal bacteria) in the gut that convert amino acids to H2S. Taking pepto bismol can absorb some of the sulfurous gases.


----------



## Maria Slan

sorry, I made mistakes


----------



## Maria Slan

pengu said:


> Which is better? High or low estrogen levels?


low. high level of estrogen stimulates candida


----------



## desprate

Maria Slan said:


> Hi desprate,
> 
> I always feel hot when I sit and people can smell the foul smell even from far. The worst time I also have these symptoms: light fever, tired, malnutrition, lose weigh, flatulence; black, foul stool with yeast; sometimes it feel like my anus is burning. I had these after using a lot of antibiotics.
> 
> You can test if you have the same problem as me for many ways, however, the simplest way is:
> 
> 1. get yourself half of glass of coconut oil and drink it (when you did not eat anything)
> 
> 2. Lie on a bed and wait for ~ 30 mins
> 
> 3. if you get these symptoms: light fever, headache, bellyache, increasing heart beat, nausea, burping, somes get diarrhea also..
> 
> then you have Candida.
> 
> Actually, I didn't drink a large amount oil of oregano. I did maximum 4 drops in 1oz of olive oil and 3 glasses of water. only some burping, a little relax, not much.
> 
> I did drink a lot of coconut oil. and get horrible die-off reaction for 2 days. everything seems better now.
> 
> You must do it in conjunction with this diet http://systemiccandida.blogspot.com/2012/04/strict-candida-diet.html
> 
> and you must turn the medicines around every 4 days http://systemiccandida.blogspot.kr/2012/05/anti-fungals.html
> 
> At last, if you are burning and don't have time. use this instead:
> 
> biphenyl dimethyl dicarboxylate (fortec) or Glycyrrhizin (SNMC) (Glycyrrhiza glabra- can be found in eastern medical store) or Silymarin (Legalon)
> 
> These will ease down your symptoms for weeks, but be careful. it will back soon!
> 
> Hope you have good flight, I also have one two months later.


Hi Maria Slan..

thax dear for ur kind advise..and can u tell me is it a coconut oil or water?thax dear..

GOD bless us all..


----------



## Maria Slan

desprate said:


> Hi Maria Slan..
> 
> thax dear for ur kind advise..and can u tell me is it a coconut oil or water?thax dear..
> 
> GOD bless us all..


coconut oil, desprate. non-toxic (detox also) thus don't worry. but you should not use more than that amount cause die-off may become too sock.

well, i guess I take Glycyrrhizin (SNMC) off the lists. I read it increase the estrogen


----------



## Maria Slan

pengu said:


> So high estrogen is a bad thing? Does candida feed on estrogen? I've never heard that before.


yes, estrogen feeds candida as much as sugar does. just do a research on that key word "estrogen" "candida", you will find a lot of papers.

this link from one of Nutritional Consultant in University of Miami School of Medicine, which is pretty easy to understand. even through I don't know how much reliable this information is. but all of us agree that our symptoms increase dramatically when we are stress, right? because estrogen rises when we are stress.

http://www.yeastinfectionadvisor.com/estrogendominance.html

almost the diets don't care about estrogen. some foods which were allowed on the candida diet and anti-fungus lists - also increase estrogen.


----------



## Maria Slan

pengu said:


> So one should take estrogen blockers in addition to the diet right?
> 
> i was also thinking of taking L-glutamine to heal the gut. Do you have any information on that?


They have estrogen blocker call aromatase inhibitors, which use for breast cancer patients

http://www.breastcancer.org/treatment/hormonal/aromatase_inhibitors

Depending on estrogen stimulants and inhibitions, you can edit your diet too. For example, garlic increases estrogen, so withdraw it. meanwhile raw broccoli, cauliflower,GSE and cabbages inhibit estrogen.

http://www.peaktestosterone.com/Estrogen_Controlling.aspx

I am taking L-glutamine now in conjunction with colostrum - a good combination for stopping leaky gut: http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=16018

I suggest you use the powder form (cheaper and faster), mix with warm water (<40C), drink on an empty stomach. 2~3 times per day. And plan to eat more vegetables and drink more water cause it can constipate.


----------



## Maria Slan

Hi all, I think it is good to let you know this morning I took out the old proctocolonoscopy result, which was taken 1 year ago at the time everything was worst. And I saw in the rectum area, there was clump of something look like pimples. the area seems swelling, infected with something.

I also checked in a microbiology book and found something similar: herpes 2. Most of patients have it in anus will have burning sentation. but no odor. or they didnot mention it. However, it is sure cause inflammation and infection which lead to odors maybe. Just don't know.


----------



## westr

that climp of pimples is more likely to be eczema, i got it leading up to my lg/fbo. if i take probiotics its not so bad, if i stop then it comes back, very red hot and itchy/flaky/bleeding.


----------



## Maria Slan

Actually I tried a little different, I put the Nizoral cream in a cylinder and injected in. The heat gone. but I didnot check for the gas, also unsure if it will come back or not, maybe I will update.


----------



## Maria Slan

I updated my condition. The smell reduced but still there. The Nizoral cream stop condition for 10 minutes and after it gone, the smell back.

I read on the other forum someone say they wipe and take out a slight red particles, smell really bad. But dont know how to get rid of it. He guess it is fungus.

The other say that the temperate relief using Talcum powder. (My second medicine has Talcum powder too).

One say warm water salt enema will eliminate it. and I tried.

First time reduce the heat. Thus I continue. On third time, I noted a yellow discharge. smell really bad. dont know wat it is.

The more enema, the more heat reduce.


----------



## Maria Slan

I keep you update. I tried these steps:

Nizoral reduced 40% the heat.

Warm water enema (1oz- 2 spoons - 15 to 30 mins) - this reduce 20% the heat.

The pickles and yogurt continuous in conjunction with ACV - reduce 10% the heat.

Now I have 10% left and FBO.

I have stop the enema and natural antifungus. Only use Ketoconazole 400mg/day. I keep the area Dry.

I also noted that this is surely a yeast. My mom accidentally put one of the cup used in enema process for drinking and now I have it in my tongue-oral thrush. Yesterday, I did these things: I put all of the clothes which in contact with me and the other object in bleach. From that point, I had some releases..Damn it, do I need to move out for this.


----------

